

Make - A Tutorial - sdp
http://www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/Make/index.html

======
silentbicycle
Here's the canonical reference on BSD make:
<http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/pmake/index.html>

------
jgrahamc
And if you really want to do cool things with make:
<http://www.lulu.com/content/2584447>

~~~
sdp
This book seems to be exactly what I was looking for when I found this
article, thank you.

------
raamdev
Perfect timing! I'm taking a C programming class and this short tutorial on
Make is exactly what I needed. Thanks!

